# MOAN MOAN MOAN



## R35 SPECIALIST (Feb 23, 2009)

I have decided to join this forum to try to clear up some of the rubbish that is being spouted from every keyboard in the country and others..

I am a GTR specialist on the new R35 for Nissan and I cant believe the amount of pure rubbish and speculation getting thrown about on this forum..

Don’t be listening to the rubbish from America about warranty problems its all pure speculation NISSAN UK is a totally separate company to NISSAN USA they do things very different in the uk than America as we all know to well I would say 

I will try to answer any questions you have regarding the R35 within reason that is :nervous:

I am here to try to help you and myself I can only give advice I wont be repairing cars online or anything like that lol. 

Just ask me and I will try to help :thumbsup:


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

OK who's going to ask him the 64 million Pound question? I was going to say Dollar, but that would have been rubbish. 

Rich


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I have PM'ed him some, I have more...


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to the forum 

You may get lots of questions... I have one.. :

The recently broken rear driveshaft, why did that happen and why won't Nissan repair under warranty (its a Jap import in the Uk)


----------



## thoob (Nov 14, 2008)

Will the first delivery of cars have had the new firmware installed in japan or is this to be done after the kind souls loading and unloading the cars from the boat have done 4500 RPM LC on each floor?
Cheers


----------



## maddog (Nov 27, 2008)

R35 SPECIALIST said:


> I have decided to join this forum to try to clear up some of the rubbish that is being spouted from every keyboard in the country and others..
> 
> I am a GTR specialist on the new R35 for Nissan and I cant believe the amount of pure rubbish and speculation getting thrown about on this forum..
> 
> ...


looks like you are going to be busy ha ha ha ha ha
not got a question for you but thanks for taking the time and having the balls to come on here
cheers


----------



## sjc (Mar 18, 2008)

So. if you are a "R35 specialist", for Nissan, why is your first post worded so aggressively? 
I'm sure you know the issues that some deposit holders have,based on info from their HPCs rather than America ,so please for the benefit of us uninformed deposit holders ,maybe you'd care to nail those issues, once and for all.


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

R35 SPECIALIST said:


> I have decided to join this forum to try to clear up some of the rubbish that is being spouted from every keyboard in the country and others..
> 
> I am a GTR specialist on the new R35 for Nissan and I cant believe the amount of pure rubbish and speculation getting thrown about on this forum..
> 
> ...


Firstly welcome to the forum.

As for all the speculation, the majority of this has been caused by complete lack of information by Nissan UK and unfortunately the majority of info we can get about ownership is coming from the USA. Granted there will be a lot of misinformation / chinese whispers out there, but trying to get some straight answers for some relatively easy questions seems nigh on impossible.

Have u tried our dedicated concierge service? Touch of genius on Nissans part that i must say. 

Good luck.

P.S. seems this forum is the only place we can get any answers what so ever, thanks to the likes of fuggles and co.

No disrespect but you will only know what Nissan uk want you to know


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

I dont think the post was aggressive, give the guy a chance he has come on here to help.

I have a question - do you have any idea what the servicing costs are going to be?

I spoke to someone at my HPC and they were as naffed of as I was that they did not know the pricing or schedule yet - and this poor guy has lots of customers bugging him for the same info as me.

He did comment that all the stuff about £0000s for brake discs and stuff was a lot of bull but as I said did not know about the servicing. He thought it would be more than a 997 TT but then again an Audi A3 costs more to service than my 997 C2S so I guess Porsche are not a good yard stick.

Kp


----------



## R35 SPECIALIST (Feb 23, 2009)

Moff said:


> Welcome to the forum
> 
> You may get lots of questions... I have one.. :
> 
> The recently broken rear driveshaft, why did that happen and why won't Nissan repair under warranty (its a Jap import in the Uk)


I cant answer that question i already said i wont be fixing cars online

without seeing the vehicle in question i cant say why this has happened to your car 

as for the warranty who have you tried to make a claim with ?


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Robbie J said:


> I have PM'ed him some, I have more...


Why not just post them up on the board rather than behind the scenes? Surly it would be better for all that way?


----------



## R35 SPECIALIST (Feb 23, 2009)

I beleive the vehicles will already have the software update instaled from the factory if not it will be done at PDI at the designated Nissan HPC


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

R35 SPECIALIST said:


> I cant answer that question i already said i wont be fixing cars online
> 
> without seeing the vehicle in question i cant say why this has happened to your car
> 
> as for the warranty who have you tried to make a claim with ?


Not my car... I wish.. Details can be seen here... If you are able to help I am sure the owner would be happy.. 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/112727-snapped-drive-shaft.html


----------



## Raoul23 (Jan 2, 2009)

R35 SPECIALIST

can you tell us whys the cars are taking so long to turn up please and no dealer has idea whats going on at the mo

Thanks Raoul:thumbsup:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Raoul23 said:


> R35 SPECIALIST
> 
> can you tell us whys the cars are taking so long to turn up please and no dealer has idea whats going on at the mo
> 
> Thanks Raoul:thumbsup:


he could be your dealer:runaway::thumbsup:


----------



## Raoul23 (Jan 2, 2009)

Zed Ed said:


> he could be your dealer:runaway::thumbsup:


If he is could he please give me some more info than what i have had at the mo

:bawling:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I think he is a tech so he can't answer all your questions. Likely been thro the training that happened at the end of last year.

I understand where he is coming from any issue the US is hyped a lot.....


----------



## R35 SPECIALIST (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes i can understand the problems yous are getting as to Nissan HPCs info and what they are telling you the customer, from what i have seen and heard everyone is saying different about this vehicle.
As to what has been told to you the customer to date the training has only just ran its 3rd week in france now for the technicans, and the sales teams have had the same in bordeux each for a few days but until the car is on uk soil things will change its a new vehicle nothing is ever perfect on a new launch 
So i would say anything you have been told up till now take with a pinch of salt


----------



## R35 SPECIALIST (Feb 23, 2009)

Raoul23 said:


> R35 SPECIALIST
> 
> can you tell us whys the cars are taking so long to turn up please and no dealer has idea whats going on at the mo
> 
> Thanks Raoul:thumbsup:


Raoul i dont know what you have been told but i have always been told the first cars are going to be here at the end of march and i belaive that is still the case


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

My car not far off now.

LC seems to be sorted and I'm not interested in the trackday inspection thing.

Service cost likely to be in line with the type of car the GTR is.

My ordering experience has been great; superb dealer care ( Marshall) and other good stuff; Motorshow , Academy, Goodwood FOS

Yep, I've paid attention to failures and breakages, but I think these are isolated.

I expect I won't be thinking about any of these things when I finally get behind the wheel:clap:

This car is going to be great


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

But a lot of the garages aren't audited till end March /April, so delivery won't happen till after that. Presuming they pass the audit


----------



## Raoul23 (Jan 2, 2009)

Zed Ed said:


> My car not far off now.
> 
> LC seems to be sorted and I'm not interested in the trackday inspection thing.
> 
> ...



I ordered mine from marshalls to when is yours turning up i was told july but the website doesnt say any date for me

:bowdown1:


----------



## Raoul23 (Jan 2, 2009)

R35 SPECIALIST said:


> Raoul i dont know what you have been told but i have always been told the first cars are going to be here at the end of march and i belaive that is still the case


Thank R35 Specialist:clap:


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

It would be great if it was the case, but I'm def sure the first delivered cars are early-mid April, it's never been any different.
& all UK cars will have soft launch from build...


----------



## thoob (Nov 14, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> My car not far off now.
> 
> LC seems to be sorted and I'm not interested in the trackday inspection thing.
> 
> ...


+1, thanks Nissan


----------



## R35 SPECIALIST (Feb 23, 2009)

kpkpkp said:


> I dont think the post was aggressive, give the guy a chance he has come on here to help.
> 
> I have a question - do you have any idea what the servicing costs are going to be?
> 
> ...


Servicing is still up in the air but the second i know i will be notifying yous all the servicing will be dependent on the way you use the car tho there are 2 types of servicing available which are 

Shedule1 and 2 these are basicly city and sports driving conditions, as to the costs that has not been released as yet i understand it to be no different to the servicing of the 350z, as to things like plugs and stuff wont get changed till 54k aprox its only going to be oil and air filters and certain bolts for undertrays that need to be replaced after removal and stuff i wouldnt wory about the servicing costs i beleive they will be ok.


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

Thanks R35 specialist for posting the information. I think the worrying thing is that although the schedule might be similar to 350Z the servicing costs will be more like 911turbo due to cost of parts and nissan having much higher labour costs (hourly rates) for GT-R than any other nissan. Having said that I think we are all realistic enough not to think that we would be able to run a supercar on a micra budget


----------



## JKRice (Aug 31, 2008)

R35 Specialist -- Rather than 100's of people either posting questions or PMing you, I am sure you have had a look around the site and spotted inaccuracies, errors etc.

From what you have seen what are the biggest points, corrections etc you can tell us.


----------



## Kislik (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi, I am from Czech Rep. and I have one imported from US. My concern is when do the HPC centers in Europe start the service. I have more than 2k miles now and only oil changed. I´d really like to make the first POS and change the tranny oil just to be sure.

But Czech HPC postponed first deliveries till August or so and they say before the sales start we don´t service. I don´t mind to travel to germany, austria or so for service, but need to know that someone will be ready to do it soon


----------



## Oaky (Nov 6, 2008)

R35 SPECIALIST said:


> I have decided to join this forum to try to clear up some of the rubbish that is being spouted from every keyboard in the country and others..
> 
> :


Go on then.


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

Kislik said:


> Hi, I am from Czech Rep. and I have one imported from US. My concern is when do the HPC centers in Europe start the service. I have more than 2k miles now and only oil changed. I´d really like to make the first POS and change the tranny oil just to be sure.
> 
> But Czech HPC postponed first deliveries till August or so and they say before the sales start we don´t service. I don´t mind to travel to germany, austria or so for service, but need to know that someone will be ready to do it soon



Kislik, was that your white beauty with the smoke grey wheels I saw parked on Wenceslas Square Saturday afternoon getting all the attention? :thumbsup:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

R35 SPECIALIST said:


> I have decided to join this forum to try to clear up some of the rubbish that is being spouted from every keyboard in the country and others..
> 
> I am a GTR specialist on the new R35 for Nissan and I cant believe the amount of pure rubbish and speculation getting thrown about on this forum..
> 
> ...



Ask yourself why we MOAN MOAN MOAN.....


It's because we've PAID PAID PAID £3500......


And we've had NO NO NO info.......


People have no DATES DATES DATES......



That's why we MOAN MOAN MOAN!


BTW welcome, and keep the answers coming, as NissanGB has been far from forthcoming.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi R35 Specialist.

I am amazed noone else has asked it yet so here goes.

What is the warranty position in the UK if a car suffers a failure, say transmission, drive shaft etc and VDC is seen to have been switched off at the time?

Second question, and this assumes that UK cars are programmed with the latest LC software that allows launch in all modes at lower revs than the original release.

What is the warranty position if a car is *Launched with VDC on* and suffers damage as above?


Third question. What is the warranty position if a car is *Launched with VDC off* and suffers damage as above?

Rich


----------



## Kislik (Oct 11, 2008)

R35Bren said:


> Kislik, was that your white beauty with the smoke grey wheels I saw parked on Wenceslas Square Saturday afternoon getting all the attention? :thumbsup:


Mine is Black with silver wheels. Almost 20 cars now i Czech Rep. All of it US import... still takes a LOT of attention


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

I think it would be great is someone official from Nissan would come on here and comment, but clearly it's not going to happen.

In absence of that, it's good of R35 Specialist to come on here and give us some info.

So be pleasant chaps!

I'd be more keen to know why more info is not forthcoming from Nissan when the car is due in a matter of weeks!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Some stuff won't be known until later, its just how big global companies work, localisation/politics just takes time. If our inside man is involved in training tech's then ask questions biased that way? 

R


----------



## Kislik (Oct 11, 2008)

Mark B said:


> I think it would be great is someone official from Nissan would come on here and comment, but clearly it's not going to happen.
> 
> In absence of that, it's good of R35 Specialist to come on here and give us some info.
> 
> ...


are You sure it´s due? czech is postponed a LOT


----------



## R35 SPECIALIST (Feb 23, 2009)

Rich-GT said:


> Hi R35 Specialist.
> 
> I am amazed noone else has asked it yet so here goes.
> 
> ...


Ahh yes the big question and this has come from the top of the tree

The R35 is not fitted with Launch Control if it was there would be a big button on the dash with Launch Control on it
As for the sequence in which switches are pressed and the vehicle then revs up and takes off very simalar to a LC which everyone has seen on youtube and so on, if this is done as i have been told warranty will be void
Nissan will know if you have activated the switches in this way.
As it stands it was to hard on the cars these cars are good but they are not indestructable and at the cost of a gearbox its not worth it.

I have only heard the VDC being switched off as a non warantable item on here, there was no mention form nissan europe on this at all.
I have some warranty info on the car and no word of this is mentioned but this may change as and when the handbooks come with the car as alot of the more detailed things will come out when the cars arrive. 
If your not alowed to switch it off dont give it a switch is my own opinion tho.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

> If your not alowed to switch it off dont give it a switch is my own opinion tho.


Sounds sensible to me:thumbsup: I fail to understand why you would need full power in mud and snow...


----------



## Bodi (Dec 23, 2007)

Firstly welcome to the GTROC 

As you can appreciate there is a fair bit of justified frustration in the forum at present which could have been cured a long time ago if only some information flowed this way from Nissan or the HPC's, not really to much to have asked for.

I wonder if Nissan will do one of those service plans that you can pay up front for - worked out great for my A8 and M3. It made servicing reasonable rather than having to sell a kidney when the bill came in as most of it was taken care off by the policy.

How do Nissan propose this pre - post inspection work?? Say i got a call tonight with the offer of track tomorrow would i would have to decline due to the fact i couldn't have the car looked at :bawling:

I am guessing that there still will be no facility to upgrade to sat nav- a system that come out a few months after the official launch. It seems a shame that a non working system could not have been fitted with the intention of making it live when the Sat Nav models launch in sept.

John


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

I would have thought with all Nissans testing they would not have put the Launch control swicth on the finished product if it was no good ,seems this has bitten them in the ass .


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

R35 SPECIALIST said:


> Ahh yes the big question and this has come from the top of the tree
> 
> The R35 is not fitted with Launch Control if it was there would be a big button on the dash with Launch Control on it
> As for the sequence in which switches are pressed and the vehicle then revs up and takes off very simalar to a LC which everyone has seen on youtube and so on, if this is done as i have been told warranty will be void
> ...


Thanks for those answers / opinions. As I understand it, perhps you can confirm or deny? The latest ECU upgrade in the US enables "Launch Control" without any switch pressing at all, no VDC off, manual , auto any switch position. It's there all the time, and I assume will be whats loaded on the UK vehicles?

Foot on brake, floor the gas pedal, revs rise to 3500? Foot off the brake and off we go... So presuamably no warranty issues whatever happens?


Rich


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

*When's a duck not a duck? When it's a GT-R*



R35 SPECIALIST said:


> ...The R35 is not fitted with Launch Control if it was there would be a big button on the dash with Launch Control on it...
> 
> ...As for the sequence in which switches are pressed and the vehicle then revs up and takes off very similar to a LC which everyone has seen on youtube and so on, if this is done as i have been told warranty will be void
> Nissan will know if you have activated the switches in this way...


Hi R35, welcome to GTROC ! :thumbsup: Reading this reminds me of the old saying:

"If it looks like a duck, waddles like a duck and quacks like a duck then it's a duck!"  :runaway: :flame:

Had to smile! :clap:


----------



## R35 SPECIALIST (Feb 23, 2009)

Bodi said:


> Firstly welcome to the GTROC
> 
> As you can appreciate there is a fair bit of justified frustration in the forum at present which could have been cured a long time ago if only some information flowed this way from Nissan or the HPC's, not really to much to have asked for.
> 
> ...


Yes i understand fully all of the frustration involved but the japs have been very secret about everything even to there own staff its just the way it has to be at the moment

Pre & Post inspections i can see the point to this as these cars will req checks before and after a track day, but the pre checks are just a check of levels of fluids and a small bit of work with consult3 to check various settings are ok this is not a long process as for post checks again this is much the same as the pre check.
The reason behind this is for your own safety and others on the track.
This is a race car built for use on the road
You dont see race teams turn up and just go on the track without checking the wheels are tight 
At the end of the day its your car do what you want with it, but dont complain when your told your not covered, nissan can only advise you that this is what is needed if you dont listen to them its on your head. 

I do beleive that a sevice plan will be offered for this car but it may be dealer dependant (TALKS ON THIS ARE STILL ON GOING THO) at the end of the day they wont be turning your money away by not offering one. 

As for the sat nav issue i am not to sure on that but i will try to find out for yous asap


----------



## R35 SPECIALIST (Feb 23, 2009)

Rich-GT said:


> Thanks for those answers / opinions. As I understand it, perhps you can confirm or deny? The latest ECU upgrade in the US enables "Launch Control" without any switch pressing at all, no VDC off, manual , auto any switch position. It's there all the time, and I assume will be whats loaded on the UK vehicles?
> 
> Foot on brake, floor the gas pedal, revs rise to 3500? Foot off the brake and off we go... So presuamably no warranty issues whatever happens?
> 
> ...


Sorry Rich i canot confirm that but the uk cars will have the most up to date software updates but remember its not got 'Launch Control' 
To be honest all this Launch Control stuff if you have driven the car it dont need it


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

OK it's not launch control. However this is an automatic car, without a clutch. If you want to make a fast take off, I will be sprinting the car, then something is needed in order to not have the car bog down on you.

I am very happy with the reports from the States of a VDC on "rapid start" function. I think it is a reasonable assumption that this will be programmed into the UK cars, but would be nice to have it confirmed?

I would be happier still if driving with VDC off did not invalidate the warranty, perhaps as you say this is an "invented" issue and we will be fine? Again would be nice to have it confirmed?

The real trouble is all this waiting, rather than driving. In practice I will drive the car as I always do finding that line between getting performance without overstressing components, warranty or not...


Rich


----------



## R35 SPECIALIST (Feb 23, 2009)

Rich-GT said:


> OK it's not launch control. However this is an automatic car, without a clutch. If you want to make a fast take off, I will be sprinting the car, then something is needed in order to not have the car bog down on you.
> 
> I am very happy with the reports from the States of a VDC on "rapid start" function. I think it is a reasonable assumption that this will be programmed into the UK cars, but would be nice to have it confirmed?
> 
> ...


I agree it would be nice to have all the info i have some but not all i am afraid but i will try to find out for you. 

I am fairly confident on the VDC warranty issue tho it would have been spoken about by now, i beleive someone has had this confused with the non exsistant Launch Control warrany issue and has now just got so out of control. 

Like you say Rich everone will drive it the way they want and i have seen them get some serious abuse by profesional Pilots/drivers and they just keep going
The track days i have attended i thought i could drive but i cant get the car to do what those guys could :chuckle:


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

R35 SPECIALIST said:


> Sorry Rich i canot confirm that but the uk cars will have the most up to date software updates but remember its not got 'Launch Control'
> To be honest all this Launch Control stuff if you have driven the car it dont need it



Have to agree there ,I have never used Launch control either ,you really dont need it .


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

All I'm going to say is welcome to the forum & good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

OK, so thats 4 pages on this thread so far, lets see how many issues have been cleared up so far . . . . . . . . sorry, just counting them up . . . . . . . . . . shouldn't take too long . . . . . . . . . none. 

Glad to see all that rubbish being spouted on here has been sorted and we can all look foward to driving our supercars without worrying about all those silly issues such as warranties!:thumbsup:


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

My HPC confirmed that the Euro cars were getting the sanctioned LC function which works with settings in R mode, foot on brake and dial up 3500 revs.

Any launch with VDC off would breach the warranty - simple.

D


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

sumo69 said:


> My HPC confirmed that the Euro cars were getting the sanctioned LC function which works with settings in R mode, foot on brake and dial up 3500 revs.
> 
> Any launch with VDC off would breach the warranty - simple.
> 
> D


but what about just driving with vdc off? 

no disrespect GTR SPECIALIST, but even if we do get the answers we're looking for from you, they don't mean anything unless you are the official voice of Nissan. Not that anything has actually been cleared up yet. I think if I was going to join a forum and tell all the people on it that I'm a specialist and I'm going to clear up all the rubbish they've been talking, I would have found out some of the answers BEFORE posting! To say we're spouting pure rubbish when you don't actually know what the answers are yourself is maybe a bit naive don't you think? From what you've said so far, any one of us could have joined the forum again with a different name such as GTR Supremo Expert and posted what you have done so far, we all now about the courses in France etc.

I'm not saying you're not who you say you are, just a little pi$$ed off that after weeks and months of trying to get answers, you tell us everything we've found out is rubbish but you can't tell us what is right!

MOAN MOAN MOAN over, for now.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

VDC off - no warranty coverage if the fault can be shown to be abuse as a result of driving with VDC off.

The same point - why is VDC off deemed to be abuse if not using the "unofficial" LC or abusing the car (donuts etc)?

Whilst its nice that someone who presumably will be working on the GTR comes on, as you say its all unofficial !

I also PM'd Fuggles a few days back asking if he could give me an update as to when we could expect more answers to the outstanding questions from NUK - unfortunately I haven't had a reply of any sort to date!

D


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

R35 SPECIALIST said:


> This is a race car built for use on the road


LMFAO

Did Nissan UK authorise you to say that, or are you making it up as you go along?


Is it just me, or does this 'new member' have fake written all over him? Especially the aggressive nature in which he first posted. I'm sure he came straight out Nissan's Press Office primed to speak to potential customers in exactly that way :chairshot :chuckle:

There seems to be an awful lot of 'I believe' in your answers to peoples questions, but a distinct lack of facts.

Your beliefs are irrelevant, reassurances are what's needed.

There's no wool over these eyes mate, but I wonder who the 'inside man' really is. I have my suspicion it's..............................................


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

I am starting to feel the same way... Is there a way we can see some ID please


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

And I want a full cavity search.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Don't think this forum caters for that interest


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

I was thinking the same that this guy is just pratting around and knows nothing concrete ,but did'nt want to get flamed or points for thread crapping .Anyway nothing posted on here that is official or not known already so it's probably bollox .

John seems to keep everyone updated and posts what he hears from Nissan ,and at least we know who he is :thumbsup:


----------



## steven2mum (Jan 31, 2008)

stealth said:


> Have to agree there ,I have never used Launch control either ,you really dont need it .


Hi, imho the LC discussions are unnecessary. 

I have had an M5 for nearly 3 years and only used LC once and that was soon after I got it. Why do you need it? When is that (allegedly) 0.2 of a second going make any difference? Is the risk worth the reward? How many cars are you ever going to come across on the road going to have a sub 4sec 0-60? and when would it be safe enough on a public road to try it in anger? Also by the time you have remembered the sequence the Polo next to you has gone already!

No track days I have been on have a opportunity to use LC.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Err ,I think thats what I said ,so why are you asking me if I need it when I dont use it ??


----------



## steven2mum (Jan 31, 2008)

stealth said:


> Err ,I think thats what I said ,so why are you asking me if I need it when I dont use it ??


Sorry perhaps should not have included your post in mine. I was agreeing with you.


----------



## BT52 (Mar 14, 2005)

R35 SPECIALIST said:


> I have decided to join this forum to try to clear up some of the rubbish that is being spouted from every keyboard in the country and others..
> 
> I am a GTR specialist on the new R35 for Nissan and I cant believe the amount of pure rubbish and speculation getting thrown about on this forum..
> 
> Don’t be listening to the rubbish from America about warranty problems its all pure speculation NISSAN UK is a totally separate company to NISSAN USA they do things very different in the uk than America as we all know to well I would say


Well this "pure speculation" comes direct from Marshall Nissan for one. If it is incorrect then I suggest you call them and put them right.



R35 SPECIALIST said:


> I have only heard the VDC being switched off as a non warantable item on here, there was no mention form nissan europe on this at all.


Marshall Nissan say that simply switching it off invalidates the warranty. Full stop, the end. And this is following their recent training event.

Seriously, if it is wrong please tell them. I would NOT have cancelled if this was not the case, and if it is at all possible that they have got it wrong then I would try to get back on the waiting list in an instant.


----------



## sjc (Mar 18, 2008)

R35 SPECIALIST said:


> This is a race car built for use on the road


A race car for the road, that you can't turn VDC of in? Oh the irony................

With the greatest of respect R35SPECIALIST this is marketing claptrap of the highest order.Now I'm quite sure that you might be something to do with Nissan, because some of the phrases you've come out with are virtually word for word the same as a conversation I've had with someone who shall remain nameless.However,I've actually learned nothing concrete from you so far, that I didn't already know.
Here's an easy one if you don't mind?
With the annual maintenaince inspections, I've been told they will be FOC.Can you tell me whether any adjustments made at the time will also be?
Ta.


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

as you're probably aware but just to clarify....unfortunately the annual services aren't free just, as you say, these extra inspections are at least for the first couple of years but i was told we have to pay for adjustments


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

i think we should give this chap the benefit of the doubt...whoever he is, he may just be doing his best to help


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

R35 Specialist, here's a list of people who are considering cancelling their GTR orders on the basis of all the rubbish thats been spouted on here over the last couple of months. The main things that we'd love you to sort out for us are:

1/ Now that unofficial LC has been moved unofficially from the VDC off mode to the VDC on mode, why are we still hearing that driving with VDC off could void the warranty? We want to drive our cars with VDC off just as we could with any other car manufacturer.

2/ Will there or won't there be a need for pre- and post- track day inspections? Again none of Nissan's rivals insist on this. If they are necessary, how much notice will be needed, how long will they take and how much will they cost.

3/ What are the servicing schedules and costs? 

If you can get proper final answers for these questions, everyone will be happy (if they're the answers we want) or cancelling their orders as we've been mis-sold this 'supercar'. Thanks

"I want to track my GT-R !" Say it loud, say it proud!

Sumo 69 (David) 
Turbobungle 
Aerodramatics (Dom) 
Peterpeter 
Guy 
Marcyt21 
Maxxwaxx 
Ferdi_p 
Supraman 
Scrappy 
duka 
Purple Haze 
BT52 (Mark) 
sjc 
Paul T 
EvolutionVI 
Sin 
R1Mark 
Tomgtr 
TrickyB
Oaky
bigfra
ElvisDrivesAGTR
THEINZANTIGER


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

axolotl said:


> i think we should give this chap the benefit of the doubt...whoever he is, he may just be doing his best to help


I agree axoltl, but................ unless he can give official answers, they are just hearsay / rumours based on someones opinions again.

I believe he is trying to do the right thing, but in this instance, i think he has bit of more than he can chew. Especially with some of our over friendly members .


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

the OP sounds like a dealer to me trying to stop people from cancelling their orders...


----------



## Raoul23 (Jan 2, 2009)

BT52 said:


> Well this "pure speculation" comes direct from Marshall Nissan for one. If it is incorrect then I suggest you call them and put them right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi did you get your deposit back when you canclled

:runaway:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

stealth said:


> I was thinking the same that this guy is just pratting around and knows nothing concrete ,but did'nt want to get flamed or points for thread crapping .


Thank god I'm here then :chuckle:



stealth said:


> John seems to keep everyone updated and posts what he hears from Nissan ,and at least we know who he is :thumbsup:



Exactly :thumbsup:



stealth said:


> .Anyway nothing posted on here that is official or not known already so it's probably bollox .


Exactly :thumbsup:


----------



## Kislik (Oct 11, 2008)

I don´t need to use LC at all, but i like to drive my car with VDC off. Because of this

YouTube - Snow Driving 2009, Lungau

But my Nissan warranty is gone from the first day because of gray import. I should be covered due to Czech Law by the import company. And do they say anything about VDC? noooo


----------



## sjc (Mar 18, 2008)

To be fair to BT52 and his HPC it might be prudent to keep that sort of info off here?


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

R35 SPECIALIST said:


> ......but the japs have been very secret about everything even to there own staff .........


*"....the japs....."*

Is that a little peek into the mindset of some of the people selling these cars in the UK? 

Absolutely unbelievable.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

It's really simple ,if Traction control is switched off and the waranty is void 100% then it is the biggest dumb idea Nissan ever had of STILL having it on the car after 14 months production .If this question cant be answerd then 
R35specalist has started a pointless thread .


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

PS30-SB said:


> *"....the japs....."*
> 
> Is that a little peek into the mindset of some of the people selling these cars in the UK?
> 
> Absolutely unbelievable.



Whats unbelieveble is you ,Japs ,Brits , Aussies , Yanks. Please dont start that PC crap :chairshot


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

sumo69 said:


> I also PM'd Fuggles a few days back asking if he could give me an update as to when we could expect more answers to the outstanding questions from NUK - unfortunately I haven't had a reply of any sort to date!



Just remember that your wait will be long as all John is doing is emailing the chap at Nissan on your & other members/forum users behalf.Contrary to some idiots belief on here John DOES NOT work for Nissan, but merely knows his contact as Chairman of this club. So he'll be merely be waiting for a reply from his contact.

Hope that clears that up :thumbsup:


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

I agree forget the PC stuff.

All we want are answers to three Questions:

1) VDC

2) Track Day inspections

3) Service intervals / Costs (is there a package you can buy).

Like the above if I don't get a proper answer from Nissan soon - I'm cancelling too.


----------



## BJohnson (Mar 24, 2003)

steven2mum said:


> Hi, imho the LC discussions are unnecessary.
> 
> I have had an M5 for nearly 3 years and only used LC once and that was soon after I got it. Why do you need it? When is that (allegedly) 0.2 of a second going make any difference? Is the risk worth the reward? How many cars are you ever going to come across on the road going to have a sub 4sec 0-60? and when would it be safe enough on a public road to try it in anger? Also by the time you have remembered the sequence the Polo next to you has gone already!
> 
> I used to sprint my R33 and on many occasions I have won or lost by less than 0.2 seconds, even 0.02 seconds. I found that the best technique with a manual car was to rev on the startline to 5000 revs, then slip the clutch just enough to spin the wheels slightly which heated them up and gave you traction, then release the clutch fairly quickly but smoothly and you would shoot away like the clappers. On tracks that measured the 0-64 foot time I could equal most single-seaters. I presume that Launch Control would do the same thing but I can't think how you would do it otherwise with an auto box.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

R35 SPECIALIST said:


> The R35 is not fitted with Launch Control if it was there would be a big button on the dash with Launch Control on it
> As for the sequence in which switches are pressed and the vehicle then revs up and takes off very simalar to a LC which everyone has seen on youtube and so on, if this is done as i have been told warranty will be void
> Nissan will know if you have activated the switches in this way.
> As it stands it was to hard on the cars these cars are good but they are not indestructable and at the cost of a gearbox its not worth it.


If its not there,so officialy no Launch control,how can it be im pressing some buttons and void my warranty:nervous:

Its my car,i can press whatever button there is,whenever i want......if Nissan has a programming failure in its system which simulates a launchcontrol,then this is not my problem,its theirs

The car clearly has LC(maybe its not written in the manual,but its there),so if its there,it has to work,if not,Nissan has a problem......


----------



## PJCS (Mar 5, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> he could be your dealer:runaway::thumbsup:



That would make him your dealer too!

Guess again...


----------



## JKRice (Aug 31, 2008)

PJCS said:


> That would make him your dealer too!
> 
> Guess again...


And mine ! So, PJCS - what do you have to add ??????


----------



## PJCS (Mar 5, 2008)

JKRice said:


> And mine ! So, PJCS - what do you have to add ??????


Absolutely nothing!

This is R35 Specialist's thread!


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

I will be changing the exhaust system and remapping the car. Will you be picky with warranty claims.

For example:
My A5, I've done some minor mods and Audi have had no problem with warranty claims. Both my door seals were totally replaced after 5000 miles due with wind noise from gaps in the seamless windows. Seat replaced because it started coming unstitched. An error in electrics, apparently because of the battery caused my windows convience functions to stop working. This was all fixed under warranty. People have even had clutches replaced on S5's even after quite extensive modifcation (remaps/coilovers/exhaust/airfilters etc).

So, say a speaker or the sub dies, but have had the exhaust changed and remapped, will you tell me to piss off?


----------



## Raoul23 (Jan 2, 2009)

How many people have actually cancelled due to all this warranty stuff and LC business. Also seems like a few of us all have the same dealer, going on the threads being posted, what ya think Zed Ed


----------



## Raoul23 (Jan 2, 2009)

Im not worried about LC as i never used it in my M3 and wont ever track the GTR. just dont want to void my warrenty if i have to turn VDC of to release myself from mud or snow, as my M3 (SMG)had a function to turn of traction and pull away in 2nd gear and i used that a few times


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

PJCS said:


> That would make him your dealer too!
> 
> Guess again...


I didn't think the caravan was hooked up to the Web


----------



## JKRice (Aug 31, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> I didn't think the caravan was hooked up to the Web


He's managed to get his Iphone to work despite a warranty restriction that if bars him from logging on the GTROC website.

Either that or Davros has got him down the local tinternet cafe !!!:chuckle:


----------



## wheely (Dec 4, 2008)

R35 SPECIALIST said:


> I agree it would be nice to have all the info i have some but not all i am afraid but i will try to find out for you.
> 
> I am fairly confident on the VDC warranty issue tho it would have been spoken about by now, i beleive someone has had this confused with the non exsistant Launch Control warrany issue and has now just got so out of control.
> 
> ...


so why did mine break after just 3 360's ,as seen on my thread? it was the front passenger side drive shaft that broke.i dont drive hard on the road an i dont track it ,but seems wrong for it too break after that


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

You broke a drive shaft? I wasn't aware


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

wheely said:


> so why did mine break after just 3 360's ,as seen on my thread? it was the front passenger side drive shaft that broke.i dont drive hard on the road an i dont track it ,but seems wrong for it too break after that



hide the video! :runaway:

hide the video! :runaway:

Quick! :runaway:


----------



## gtr eater (Feb 24, 2009)

*nissan gtr YOU WISH*

LETS SEE/ RIGHT YOUR BUYING A GTR OK WHAT SHOULD YOU BE GETTING 1 A SUPER CAR CLAMING A 502 BHP TOP SPEED WELL UP TO NOW ARE YOU GOING TO RICK THAT. HHHHMMMM THIS CAR THE GTR SHOULD DO ANYTHING YOU WISH TO DO ON ROAD OR TRACK NO SWET NO PROBS OR DOSE NISSAN KNOW SOMTHING YOU DONT THATS A BIG (A) AT THE MORMENT IT SEEMS TO BE IF YOU PUT THIS CAR THE GTR ON A TRACK IT WILL GO ALL WRONG AND YOU YES YOU WILL HAVE TO FIX THE CAR NOT THE DEALER.THIS CAR AT THE MORMENT SOUND CR*P YOU WILL GET MORE FUN OUT OF A MINI COOPER S THE OLD ONE/MAY BE NOT BUT COME ON NISSAN SPILL THE BEANS WHAT CAN YOU DO WITH THIS CAR IT SHOULD GO ON A TRACK WITH NO POBS YOU NEED TO BE TELLING YOUR BUYERS YOUR TERMS IN BLACK AND WIGHT YOU HAVE BEEN TAKING STUFF OFF THE CAR WHEN POEPLE HAVE PUT MONEY DOWN ON IT IF YOUR CARS DONT NOT WORK RECALL SPRINGS TO MIND AND SORT IT. YES SOME POEPLE ON HERE SAY YOU SHOULD NOT PUT IT ON A TRACK BUT COME ON THERE ABOUT 105 YEARS OLD AND USE TENNER LADY OR A SH*T PROFF NAPPY. I WAS GOING TO BUY A DUCATI BUT I RIDE HARD SO THEY TOLD ME DO NOT BUY ONE AS IT WILL NOT TAKE IT HHHMMMM SOUND LIKE THIS CAR WATCH THIS SPACE... OIL CHANGE COME ON IF IT YOU TRACK IT YOU HAVE TO BOOK IN IN TO NISSAN COME ON NISSAN GET A GRIP YOU CAN NOT FIT TYRES TO YOUR 350Z BECAUSE YOU GET BMW TO DO IT STOP RIPPING POEPLE OFF YOU HAVE MADE A CAR WITH LOTS OF PROBS ADMIT IT. I WILL TELL YOU NOW POEPLE THAT ARE BUYING A GTR THINK FIRST FORD/BMW/FIAT/ PUT THEM ON A TRACK YOU WILL NOT HAVE TO BOOK IT IN. 60K THIS CAR WITH A RULE BOOK AS LONG AS YOU ARM AND AS FOR TEKS AT GTR WHAT DO THEY KNOW ARE THEY GOING TO GIVE IT YOU IN BLACK AND WIGHT SIGHED NO I DONT THINK SO. GET A M5 OR M3 SAVE YOU BOOKING YOU CAR IN ALL THE TIME YOU DO A TRACK DAY. JUST DONT RACE A M3 WITH YOU GTR AS THE DEALER WILL PROB SAY WELL YOU SHOULD NOT HAVE BEEN DRIVING LIKE THAT SO AGAIN WHAT CAN YOU DO WITH THIS GTR GO SHOPPING 60K HOPE NOT......


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

Sorry, I don't speak German....


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

gtr eater said:


> LETS SEE/ RIGHT YOUR BUYING A GTR OK WHAT SHOULD YOU BE GETTING 1 A SUPER CAR CLAMING A 502 BHP TOP SPEED WELL UP TO NOW ARE YOU GOING TO RICK THAT. HHHHMMMM THIS CAR THE GTR SHOULD DO ANYTHING YOU WISH TO DO ON ROAD OR TRACK NO SWET NO PROBS OR DOSE NISSAN KNOW SOMTHING YOU DONT THATS A BIG (A) AT THE MORMENT IT SEEMS TO BE IF YOU PUT THIS CAR THE GTR ON A TRACK IT WILL GO ALL WRONG AND YOU YES YOU WILL HAVE TO FIX THE CAR NOT THE DEALER.THIS CAR AT THE MORMENT SOUND CR*P YOU WILL GET MORE FUN OUT OF A MINI COOPER S THE OLD ONE/MAY BE NOT BUT COME ON NISSAN SPILL THE BEANS WHAT CAN YOU DO WITH THIS CAR IT SHOULD GO ON A TRACK WITH NO POBS YOU NEED TO BE TELLING YOUR BUYERS YOUR TERMS IN BLACK AND WIGHT YOU HAVE BEEN TAKING STUFF OFF THE CAR WHEN POEPLE HAVE PUT MONEY DOWN ON IT IF YOUR CARS DONT NOT WORK RECALL SPRINGS TO MIND AND SORT IT. YES SOME POEPLE ON HERE SAY YOU SHOULD NOT PUT IT ON A TRACK BUT COME ON THERE ABOUT 105 YEARS OLD AND USE TENNER LADY OR A SH*T PROFF NAPPY. I WAS GOING TO BUY A DUCATI BUT I RIDE HARD SO THEY TOLD ME DO NOT BUY ONE AS IT WILL NOT TAKE IT HHHMMMM SOUND LIKE THIS CAR WATCH THIS SPACE... OIL CHANGE COME ON IF IT YOU TRACK IT YOU HAVE TO BOOK IN IN TO NISSAN COME ON NISSAN GET A GRIP YOU CAN NOT FIT TYRES TO YOUR 350Z BECAUSE YOU GET BMW TO DO IT STOP RIPPING POEPLE OFF YOU HAVE MADE A CAR WITH LOTS OF PROBS ADMIT IT. I WILL TELL YOU NOW POEPLE THAT ARE BUYING A GTR THINK FIRST FORD/BMW/FIAT/ PUT THEM ON A TRACK YOU WILL NOT HAVE TO BOOK IT IN. 60K THIS CAR WITH A RULE BOOK AS LONG AS YOU ARM AND AS FOR TEKS AT GTR WHAT DO THEY KNOW ARE THEY GOING TO GIVE IT YOU IN BLACK AND WIGHT SIGHED NO I DONT THINK SO. GET A M5 OR M3 SAVE YOU BOOKING YOU CAR IN ALL THE TIME YOU DO A TRACK DAY. JUST DONT RACE A M3 WITH YOU GTR AS THE DEALER WILL PROB SAY WELL YOU SHOULD NOT HAVE BEEN DRIVING LIKE THAT SO AGAIN WHAT CAN YOU DO WITH THIS GTR GO SHOPPING 60K HOPE NOT......


Some awesome spelling for a 10 year old. black and wight :clap:
Swet
Morment.... twice lol

Awkward to read and full of bull.


----------



## JKRice (Aug 31, 2008)

Wow - took me four times to read it - Wonderful thing punctuation / spelling!!!!!!
What I dont understand is why bother having such a tirade. If you don't like whats going on there are three choices. a) Don't bother buying the car..... b). Try to "negotiate" with NMGB to get better terms or c). Accept the car on NMGBs terms.

The bone of contention is b - This is of greatest concern to those getting delivery April / May and i can understand the frustration at the lack of confirmed information from NMGB and think its perfectly reasonable for the majority of these concerns to be officially answered but just launching into a tirade answer nothing.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

gtr eater said:


> YES SOME POEPLE ON HERE SAY YOU SHOULD NOT PUT IT ON A TRACK BUT COME ON THERE ABOUT 105 YEARS OLD AND USE TENNER LADY OR A SH*T PROFF NAPPY


WTF

by the way what's a poeple and a proff?? or do you mean proof??


----------



## gtr eater (Feb 24, 2009)

*Nissan GTR? YOU WISH !*



Mark B said:


> Sorry, I don't speak German....


Alles klar! Repost in English. 

Let's see. Right, you're buying a GT-R. Ok, what should you be getting? 1. A supercar claiming 485bhp, top-speed 195mph! Well up to now you might regret that. 

Hmmm this car -the GTR- should do anything you wish to do on road or track, no sweat, no probs or does Nissan know something you don't? That's the big question without an answer at the moment! It seems to be if you put this car, this GTR, on a track it will go all wrong and you, YES YOU, will have to fix it NOT THE DEALER. This car at the moment sounds cr*p. You wiill get more fun out an old Mini Cooper S.

Come on Nissan, spill the beans what can you do with this car? It should go on the track with no probs. You need to be telling your buyers your terms in black and white. You have already been taking stuff off the car when people have put money down on it! IF your car does not work, a recall springs to mind. Then sort it. Yes some people on here say you should not put it on a track, but come they're are about 105 years old and use a tenner lady or poo-proof nappy.

Once I was going to buy a Ducati, but I ride hard so they told me not to buy one as it will not take it. Hmmm, sounds like this car, watch this space. Come on Nissan, get a grip. Stop ripping people off, you have made a car with lots of problems. Admit it. I will tell you now, people that are buying a GTR think again! FORD/BMW/FIAT put them on a track and you will not have to book it in.£60K this car, with a rule book as long as your arm. And as for Techs at Nissan, what do they know? Are they going to give it you in black and white. Just don't race a M3 with your GTR as the dealer will probably say, well you should not have been driving like that. So again, what can you do with this GTR? Just go shopping for 60K? I hope not.

P.S. Soz about the CAPS. Got so excited, I typed too quick! Mods, please delete my first post, if you want to tidy up.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

gtr eater said:


> Alles klar! Repost in English.
> 
> Let's see. Right, you're buying a GT-R. Ok, what should you be getting? 1. A supercar claiming 485bhp, top-speed 195mph! Well up to now you might regret that.
> 
> ...


Nope, still makes no sense......


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

The car does work, our problem is that we are all waiting for our cars and don't know specific dates (know a month - but not a date - hence the frustration). So what do we do? Write stuff on internet Forums.

Personally, I have a couple of questions I would like answering:


The cost of the pre & post checks for a trackday &

Servicing Packages.

VDC/LC has been satisfactorily answered.

Shame that we can't get someone from NISSAN UK on here - maybe a locked Forum so he can post up statements without getting into a Forum fight.


----------



## gtr eater (Feb 24, 2009)

well you do own a merc


----------



## gtr eater (Feb 24, 2009)

nissan will not say anything as all they want is your money for a over price datson gtr


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

gtr eater said:


> well you do own a merc


And?

That comment as as much validity as the rest of your ramblings.

Do us all a favour and go drive a GTR at least before spouting more of your ill-educated, badly worded rubbish.

Maybe spend less time eating GTRs, and more time reading. It would certainly improve your grammar.


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

gtr eater said:


> nissan will not say anything as all they want is your money for a over price datson gtr


Go away - saddo.


----------



## gtr eater (Feb 24, 2009)

hahaha joker i dont need one i have somthing better not like you your gtr comes with a bus pass


----------



## gtr eater (Feb 24, 2009)

saddo or we will see....


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

gtr eater said:


> nissan will not say anything as all they want is your money for a over price datson gtr




You Sir are a retard , as already said go and drive one ,bet yer you have never even seen one opcorn:


----------



## gtr eater (Feb 24, 2009)

yep ok. go to bed


----------



## Raoul23 (Jan 2, 2009)

gtr eater said:


> hahaha joker i dont need one i have somthing better not like you your gtr comes with a bus pass


If you have something better why arent you out driving it instead of post things on the net. I know for sure when my GTR is here ill be out every minute of the day not on the internet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:flame:


----------



## gtr eater (Feb 24, 2009)

driving thats right somthing you can not do with you gtr


----------



## gtr eater (Feb 24, 2009)

Raoul23 said:


> If you have something better why arent you out driving it instead of post things on the net. I know for sure when my GTR is here ill be out every minute of the day not on the internet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:flame:


out side school gates


----------



## Raoul23 (Jan 2, 2009)

gtr eater said:


> driving thats right somthing you can not do with you gtr


You obviously have "FAR TO MUCH SPARE TIME"

:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot


----------



## gtr eater (Feb 24, 2009)

Raoul23 said:


> You obviously have "FAR TO MUCH SPARE TIME"
> 
> :chairshot:chairshot:chairshot


yep and to much money


----------



## Raoul23 (Jan 2, 2009)

gtr eater said:


> out side school gates


YEAH THATS RIGHT AS IM A SCHOOL TEACHER IT WOULD BE OUTSIDE THE SCHOOL GATES IN THE PARKING BAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gtr eater (Feb 24, 2009)

Raoul23 said:


> YEAH THATS RIGHT AS IM A SCHOOL TEACHER IT WOULD BE OUTSIDE THE SCHOOL GATES IN THE PARKING BAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


school teacher that says it all


----------



## Raoul23 (Jan 2, 2009)

gtr eater said:


> school teacher that says it all


WHATS YOUR CAR THAT WILL EAT IT THEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AS YOU SAY


----------



## gtr eater (Feb 24, 2009)

Raoul23 said:


> WHATS YOUR CAR THAT WILL EAT IT THEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AS YOU SAY


one you can take on the track. and not take in to the dealer after


----------



## Raoul23 (Jan 2, 2009)

gtr eater said:


> one you can take on the track. and not take in to the dealer after


funny how you wont tell us what it is, i know what it is now though its just come to me its a Robin Reliant once you track at a destruction derby theres no point taking it to a dealer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:blahblah: :blahblah: :blahblah: :blahblah:


----------



## gtr eater (Feb 24, 2009)

gtr eater said:


> one you can take on the track. and not take in to the dealer after


any way got better things to do than talk to teachers. THAT NOW EVERYTHING


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

*Pride comes before a fall*



charles charlie said:


> And?
> 
> That comment as as much validity as the rest of your ramblings.
> 
> ...


Ouch. :flame:

Sounds like GTR Eater touched a sore point there about Mercs?  Well, I suppose the reason could be that an ML320 is about the best possible example of an antithesis of a sports car. 

Lads, GTR Eater is my biker mate! I got so wound up, he got wound up. I mentioned about this site and the GTR Technician posting, so he's posted what he thinks. 

No, Col's not Wordsworth or Shakespeare. But get over yourself Charles. You're the one that started a personal attack, not GTR EATER. Wind your ego in. How about addressing the points Col made? He's a good bloke. Even reposted when I told him CAPS are considered shouting. Give him a break, will ya? Oh, not you, but the pun about the CAPS post being in German was a bit misplaced. Col's dad is German and he probably speaks it a lot better than you'd think. Not write it obviously! (Entschuldigung mir bitte, Colin!).

The points made about the GT-R are fair, if you ask me. Don't we all want a GT-R which is at least as durable as a 911, EvoV-IX, or M Sport BMW? Or even a Ford or a Fiat? 


We do seem to be getting a rulebook as long as our arm.
We do seem to be getting a fragile car that has no warranty whenever it's being run hard
We are being data-logged in order to deny warranty claims
And all Nissan seem to want is our money.

I for one *do* get where GTR Eater is coming from. If we have to always drive with one thought on the data-logger and loss of warranty for driving "too hard", it shall take away all the fun worry if we've over done it :bawling:

I sincerely hope you don't suffer a failure after burning me up at the lights and the have Nissan deny your warranty claim for abuse having read the data-logger! :runaway:

P.S. The GTR-EATER name is because speed-wise, he'll have any of us for breakfast in a GT-R, road or track on his super-tuned race bike. & he'd be quite happy to demonstrate your inadequacy. Simple as that. :thumbsup:


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Interesting thread. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

gtr eater, what are you doing here? you dont seem to have anything remotely constructive to say. Tone it down, join the team or go somewhere else.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

data-logger! :runaway:
P.S. The GTR-EATER name is because speed-wise said:


> You having an affair with him then


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

stealth said:


> You having an affair with him then


Nope. Just sticking up for the valid points he made. :lamer:


----------



## gtr eater (Feb 24, 2009)

dont you think you should be email nissan about rights. so you think its right for poeple to put money down on a car and they start taking stuff off then tel you that you can not put the car on the track.


----------



## gtr eater (Feb 24, 2009)

bring it on big boy


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

See the other thread - about 25 of us are grouping to do a letter to Nissan UK on these points. We are hoping nearly £1.5m of orders might make them think about providing some reasonable answers!

David

Guys, lets cut the personal crap as he is just stating many points that are true (but painful to see and hear nevertheless).


----------



## Bodi (Dec 23, 2007)

gtr eater said:


> yep and to much money


Try spending some on an education - and pick up a copy of how to make friends and influence them - i think it could be in your best interest :blahblah:


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

*Same rules for all*



hodgie said:


> gtr eater, what are you doing here? you dont seem to have anything remotely constructive to say. Tone it down, join the team or go somewhere else.


Hodgie,

the same goes for bhp, charles, Wildrover. They're not paid up club members, yet are being personal and abusive. Stealth too. & Bodi. It's not acceptable. :banned:

If you reread GTR EATERs comments, you'd realise he's making valid comment. If you reread the replies to GTR EATER you'd see they are just insulting and do not address any of the points made. :GrowUp: All GTR EATER is doing is sticking up for himself.



sumo69 said:


> See the other thread - about 25 of us are grouping to do a letter to Nissan UK on these points. We are hoping nearly £1.5m of orders might make them think about providing some reasonable answers!
> 
> David
> 
> Guys, lets cut the personal crap as he is just stating many points that are true (but painful to see and hear nevertheless).


Well said :thumbsup:


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Agree with Aero, lets stick to the facts and see what answers we get.
Trading insults is pointless.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Aerodramatics said:


> Lads, GTR Eater is my biker mate! :


:thumbsup:


----------



## gtr eater (Feb 24, 2009)

*well*

ok nobody is botherd about getting stung. because the point is you do not like the truth about YOUR CAR.

ok some of you are boring and have a boring life no girl so you need a gtr to get one hhhhhhhmmmmm no just joking but come this is to do with you and your car because when you buy it your stuck with it.

you are buying a 60k car and they are pulling your you know what down is that what you are paying for.

if you was buying a house and they said you can not put a car on the drive and all your lights have to be turned off at 10pm you will still buy it BIG FAT NO.
so why not get it sorted get nissan to tell you no this is no true about the track because i bet they well be getting you to sign for there new terms if you do you will be digging a big hole for your self.

i know some people on here saying this that and the other but if there car has somthing go wrong with it and the dealer plugs it in and they say well you were driving it silly sorry you will have to pay for it.is that right when the evo is on a track more the morst things.

instead of looking at the big pic all you lot can do is well or you can spell god there are some dead heads on here you can slag me off as much as you wish am i botherd NO the point is some points i am making are true some people on here feel the same.

i can drive and ride if you wish to have a go please feel free to email i would love it will be a buzz for you and me i think the gtr is a fab car looks great but the dealer is upsetting people and that is a point to sort out.

sombody will slat me or take the ...well sorry can not say that rules lol


----------



## Bodi (Dec 23, 2007)

Whilst you feel it's not acceptable if you read all statements written the thread has become a joke in my opinion.

My comment is merely pointed at learning how to communicate better with people rather than all the snide comments that are appearing from your friend.

Just look back over the thread to see what is meant by it. I am becoming a little fed up of late with so many threads diverting from the topic they are intially meant to be discussing.

Now thats enough of me ranting.


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

*Reading books isn't much use*



Bodi said:


> Try spending some on an education - and pick up a copy of how to make friends and influence them - i think it could be in your best interest :blahblah:


Colin's an excellent mechanic, qualified MIG and TIG welder and qualified oil rig underwater welder. Also he's a pretty fair carpenter and plumber.

You ought to broaden your mind on what you consider an education. :blahblah:



Bodi said:


> Whilst you feel it's not acceptable if you read all statements written the thread has become a joke in my opinion.
> 
> My comment is merely pointed at learning how to communicate better with people rather than all the snide comments that are appearing from your friend.
> 
> Just look back over the thread to see what is meant by it. I am becoming a little fed up of late with so many threads diverting from the topic they are intially meant to be discussing.


You don't seem capable to express an opinion of the problem that some concerned buyers have.You haven't said anything useful that I recall. All of it off-topic. Hypocrite.

If you look back, you'd see the snide comments are coming from you and your friends, and that Colin is keeping to the point of the thread, i.e Lack of accurate or even misleading information from Nissan of the capabilities and durability of the GT-R. Never mind the spelling and grammar, you want to address the point that's being made.

I suggest you reread part six of the book to which you so fondly refer, I have no doubt you probably need such advice. :thumbsup:


----------



## KTR (Nov 5, 2007)

So what has happened to our GTR Specialist then???


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

Since GTR-EATER has joined the fray the thread is now useless. Ban him now and lets get the R35 Specialist back on line!


----------



## Bodi (Dec 23, 2007)

Aerodramatics said:


> Colin's an excellent mechanic, qualified MIG and TIG welder and qualified oil rig underwater welder. Also he's a pretty fair carpenter and plumber.
> 
> You ought to broaden your mind on what you consider an education. :blahblah:
> 
> I suggest you reread part six of the book to which you refer, I have no doubt you probably need such advice. :thumbsup:


Ah i see you have a copy  - please re-read what i have said above as you make no reference to it.

It is about educating ones self on how to communicate on these threads etc and to stop people goading each other. What tends to happen as this is proving is that threads become highjacked etc and diverting from the issue that was originally used to create the thread.

Now i know that i am becoming hacked off as one minute you are reading about a 32/33/34/35 issue and the next it's all about who says what to who etc and never gets back to the thread.

I will quite happily put my hands up and say sorry if you feel that i have offended your friend.


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

GTR-Eater - one too many disco biscuits when you were a raver perhaps - my spelling aint too great either but you sir talk a lot of sh!t.

People are not stupid on here, we know that nissan is not doing a great job but as the nissan guy pointed out we are dealing with speculation and mis-information from the USA that is not yet relavant to the UK. None of us know what will be, we all care and we all want our purchase and experiance with this car to be a good one. The service from my HPC has been great, the track day was awesome, FoS was very well done.

Opinons are like arse holes everyone has one and is entitled to express it - it just seems that you are hell bent on winding people up.

So chill out, fire up a bifta and relax - as for the track day challenge - name your track and what you drive and we will see if you walk is better than your talk. I have a feeling you may be a bit of a tarmac champion but it will be champion-ship not champions league in current company.

Kp (flame suit on)


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm disappointed that the bickering is being encouraged by the Management.

I came on this site to get some useful information about the rumours I had heard regarding the R35 GTR. But all we get is pathetic Wannabees being idiots and spoiling it for those that want to learn more - we made a decision that we wanted the car and then Coll comes on flaming everyone in his broken English!

I'll go back to lurk mode if this type of discussion is being encouraged! 

Throw GTR-Eater off the board now!

NB: I've made my decision after reading the thread contents that is not worth reading rumours on here or even answering the posts. Nothing useful has been said all day. 

Shame - the thread could have been useful - but its turned into a Flame War!

*See Ya!*


----------



## wheely (Dec 4, 2008)

i just want my car back :bawling::bawling::bawling::bawling:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

1.No ones "getting thrown off the board". 
2.Non GTROC Members have as much right to post as GTROC Members, this is the GTR Forum not the GTR Owners Club.
Please stop the bickering, get back on subject.
PEACE:thumbsup:


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

*Pot kettle black*



Bodi said:


> Ah i see you have a copy  - please re-read what i have said above as you make no reference to it.
> 
> It is about educating ones self on how to communicate on these threads etc and to stop people goading each other. What tends to happen as this is proving is that threads become highjacked etc and diverting from the issue that was originally used to create the thread.
> 
> ...


I doubt he's offended at all but you are offensive and insulting. :flame: It's you who are consistently highjacking this thread and missing the point. You are guilty yourself of being a goader. 

Wildrover asking people to be banned for making valid comments is also daft. :GrowUp: I suggest he pays up and puts his money where his mouth is :chairshot In what way is the thread useless then? Back up your opinion. The points are valid, just without good answers.  Glad you are leaving. FYI, I am getting a car in a few weeks time, so put up or shut-up. When are you getting yours?

Again, the point is the car costs £60K, is supposed to be the best sports car going (with all the performance car mag. accolades going) but comes with a big rule book, saying if you drive it hard nothing is warrantied. That's appalling compared to Porsche, BMW, Mitsubishi and any other manufacturer of serious sports cars, imho. :chairshot :wavey:

PEACE brother! :smokin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

I have grown up - as I said the thread is pointless and there's noway on earth I would join this club as there doesn't seem to be any direction or information on what we all need to know! So all rather pointless!

I look forward to driving my machine in October!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Wildrover said:


> I have grown up - as I said the thread is pointless and there's noway on earth I would join this club as there doesn't seem to be any direction or information on what we all need to know! So all rather pointless!
> 
> I look forward to driving my machine in October!





Hang on ,you wont join the club because of lack of information by Nissan WTF ! Jesus think of what some of the people on here do ,that sounds very arrogant .You get you're car in October yeah? Whats the problem ? It's the early April deliverys that I would think need to know more info sooner :chairshot


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Wildrover said:


> there's noway on earth I would join this club as there doesn't seem to be any direction or information on what we all need to know! So all rather pointless!


Why should the GTR Owners Club be able to answer these questions, we all all enthusiasts like you. For your info when the Club was first started Nissan UK weren`t in the slightest bit interested in supporting us (from what i can remember) Unlike Nissan Japan.


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

*Temper tantrum*



Wildrover said:


> I have grown up - as I said the thread is pointless and there's noway on earth I would join this club as there doesn't seem to be any direction or information on what we all need to know! So all rather pointless!
> 
> I look forward to driving my machine in October!


That's a shame. I think if you gave it a chance, you'd enjoy being a member of the club. The events are what clubs are all about. Certainly that is my experience of car clubs for other car marques. They are great fun. & I am looking forward to joining in. Often they involve some element of tracking - so serious HPC costs loom. Doh!

Nonetheless, you should stick around and give it a chance. :wavey:


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

Guys hang on - I'm not going to argue with you. PERIOD.

My point poorly presented was about INTERNET FORUMS! 

Don't waste your vitriol on me, I'll await the updates via the Official sources _ HPC and the gtrnissan website.

Terah! opcorn:


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

Aerodramatics said:


> That's a shame. I think if you gave it a chance, you'd enjoy being a member of the club. The events are what clubs are all about. Certainly that is my experience of car clubs for other car marques. They are great fun. & I am looking forward to joining in. Often they involve some element of tracking - so serious HPC costs loom. Doh!
> 
> Nonetheless, you should stick around and give it a chance. :wavey:


Thanks - much appreciate the words. I will look by again when cars start to enter the country and if you guys are having fun - join in!


----------



## Yakozan (May 23, 2005)

Aerodramatics said:


> ...
> Again, the point is the car costs £60K, is supposed to be the best sports car going (with all the performance car mag. accolades going) but comes with a big rule book, saying if you drive it hard nothing is warrantied...


Or does it? :nervous:

I'm still looking for a quote from Nissan on this site. But it's impossible to find now as I have to read every single thread on the forum as they all seem to be about the same thing. Which is a shame as I think there might be some info which has been over analyzed to the last atom and thereby created these rumours about warranties, VDC and LC. "Sometimes a cigarr is just a cigarr".


----------



## sjc (Mar 18, 2008)

Aero, as you know I've stated several times how much sense you talk, but I cannot see that introducing "gtr eater" to this forum has added anything at all. His first ever post was effectively slagging the car that we've all decided we'd like to own whist also insinuating that we're a bunch of Dickheads for putting up with it ( which of course on both counts we're not).One of his later posts was if I recall correctly saying he owns something way quicker than the GTR which turns out to be a ****ing bike.This all from a bloke who I assume has no intention of buying one FFS."Gtr eater" ,if there's nothing constructive or useful to post, save the typing finger.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Wildrover said:


> Thanks - much appreciate the words. I will look by again when cars start to enter the country and if you guys are having fun - join in!



Just like to inform you that this place and the GTROC did in fact exist before the R35 came out


----------



## gtr eater (Feb 24, 2009)

kpkpkp said:


> GTR-Eater - one too many disco biscuits when you were a raver perhaps - my spelling aint too great either but you sir talk a lot of sh!t.
> 
> People are not stupid on here, we know that nissan is not doing a great job but as the nissan guy pointed out we are dealing with speculation and mis-information from the USA that is not yet relavant to the UK. None of us know what will be, we all care and we all want our purchase and experiance with this car to be a good one. The service from my HPC has been great, the track day was awesome, FoS was very well done.
> 
> ...


are you say i take drugs or do i need to report this hhhhmmm


----------



## gtr eater (Feb 24, 2009)

sjc said:


> Aero, as you know I've stated several times how much sense you talk, but I cannot see that introducing "gtr eater" to this forum has added anything at all. His first ever post was effectively slagging the car that we've all decided we'd like to own whist also insinuating that we're a bunch of Dickheads for putting up with it ( which of course on both counts we're not).One of his later posts was if I recall correctly saying he owns something way quicker than the GTR which turns out to be a ****ing bike.This all from a bloke who I assume has no intention of buying one FFS."Gtr eater" ,if there's nothing constructive or useful to post, save the typing finger.



slagging nissan not the car you spaz. go to bed and play with you plastic toy you should buy a amg merc its the right car for your type


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Aerodramatics said:


> Ouch. :flame:
> 
> Sounds like GTR Eater touched a sore point there about Mercs?  Well, I suppose the reason could be that an ML320 is about the best possible example of an antithesis of a sports car.


A sore point? Why would that be the case my friend? The ML serves its purpose at the moment for what I need it for and I fail to see where the relevance is? My list of previous "sports cars" would embarrass most people but its certainly hard getting down a 1.5mile dirt track in all weathers to get to work in any of them. So like I said in my earlier post, his supersillious comment has no validity to anything being discussed.

Anyway, I took issue with your "great mate's" attitude that makes him feel compelled to come onto a forum of which he has no interest outside slagging soon to be GTR owners off...

*.....SOME POEPLE ON HERE SAY YOU SHOULD NOT PUT IT ON A TRACK BUT COME ON THERE ABOUT 105 YEARS OLD AND USE TENNER LADY OR A SH*T PROFF NAPPY....

.....I will tell you now, people that are buying a GTR think again!.....*



All so very amiable and friendly eh?

Your "mate" brings nothing to this forum except an attitude that we're all daft for buying a GTR whilst of course he's some sort of genius and will help us mend our ways.

This forum has many people who bring much to all the discussions we've had about many aspects of the GTR, including yourself. Your "great mate" is not one of them.


----------



## sjc (Mar 18, 2008)

gtr eater said:


> slagging nissan not the car you spaz. go to bed and play with you plastic toy you should buy a amg merc its the right car for your type


Spaz..Brilliant, I haven't heard that since school...........oh hang on that might explain...
Tell you what, I'll go to bed now, with my plastic toy ( although its really metal, rampant rabbits are the best don't you know), and you go to bed in your skintight biker's leathers dreaming of that day you could A: spell,B: punctuate, and C: Could have got a Duccati but didn't because someone told you not to.


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

*What would Jezza make of it all?*



sjc said:


> Aero, as you know I've stated several times how much sense you talk, but I cannot see that introducing "gtr eater" to this forum has added anything at all. His first ever post was effectively slagging the car that we've all decided we'd like to own whist also insinuating that we're a bunch of Dickheads for putting up with it ( which of course on both counts we're not).One of his later posts was if I recall correctly saying he owns something way quicker than the GTR which turns out to be a ****ing bike.This all from a bloke who I assume has no intention of buying one FFS."Gtr eater" ,if there's nothing constructive or useful to post, save the typing finger.


I didn't. Colin found it himself. He has a mate with a tuned R33 and came looking. He's his own man. Still nowhere does anyone actually take him up on the valid points he makes. I don't read Col's posts as slagging the car off (he says he thinks it's fab). Colin is slagging off Nissan for treating us with contempt. We *are* putting up with it, and so far only 25 out about 182 buyers on this forum have the gumption to publically say they are not standing for it. But we 25 are still to do owt. I fear Nissan shall laugh off the 25 or so of us and we may well prove to be the fools you say were not.  I hope you are proven correct.

Coln's post are valid. He points out that no-one elsewhere in life in any other comparably expensive and profitable transaction for someone else do they have the cheek to force such onerous, one-sided Unfair terms on us, nor would we meekly accept it. No other serious sports car manufacturer treats its enthusiast customers so badly. :runaway: Any one who beleives Nissan are losing money on GT-Rs is sadly mistaken, imho. The mark-up margins from the factory are undoubtably eye-wateringly large.

Y'know, Nissan appear to be content to openly flaunt the Sales of Goods Acts in our faces in ignoring their own representations we took in good faith; they are making our new car warranty all but worthless and are certainly taking a stance that means each and every warranty claim will likely be challenged and rejected unless you put up a fight and then only grudingly.

Going down to the dealer to pick up our long-awaited cars, in all likelyhood Nissan and the HPCs will slap last minute surprise new contract terms on us (just like they did in the USDM sales) attempting to force us to waive away our warranty and perhaps statutory rights to agree VDC-off is not warrantied and not to use the "similar too but not LC function" that's there but not there.
:chairshot

I think bikers are entitled to say they are way quicker than a GT-R.They are. End of. We're pretty keen to brag about how good the GT-R, but bikes teach us a bit of humility still.

Still takes a lot of skill, strength and courage to ride a bike fast. It's also helps to be a bit of a looney too. (No offence, mate ). His daily drive is currently a BMW 745Li - complete with double glazing!

Once we've paid and signed on the dotted line, we only have ourselves to blame if we have big durability problems and Nissan wash their hands of their new car warranty and we collectively rolled over and acquised. Having to find an extra £10-15K to sort out a shredded first gear and then go through the rigmarole of going through courts or being hurt in an RTA due to our propshafts failing are real prospects. 

We should be looking forward to ownership as a happy and fuss free process, not worrying about how Nissan are going to do us down at every turn. Nissan should be telling us how good everything is and that the car is bullet proof and so is the warranty, as they are so confident in the car, they don't need a long list of special and unusual maintenance requirements and dataloggers to catch us out.

Not convinced we'll get a peep out of Nissan. I submit to you that their position is clearly following the lines of "Stuff you lot! You lot will do as we say and can lump it! Pay up and pee-off".

We ought to be able to muster 182 of us on here to voice our concerns to get Nissan to listen. 25/182 so far is a poor showing, so those remaining 157 will only have themselves to blame if they ever come out the wrong side of an expensive warranty claim. Charles even wants to laugh in our faces when our cars go pop on a track day and we are landed with a huge bill.

We need a united front. But instead we are divided. :bawling: I don't know what Jeremy Clarkson would make of all this. Especially the LC issue, which he demonstrated so enthusiastically on the track in Top Gear. Might be worth us 25 actually writing to Jezza rather than bothering with Nissan? 

The Ducati point is that although a beautiful bike with great performance it was too fragile to have fun with. So it just didn't sell in numbers and Ducati was forced to address reliability issues to grow its busness. Colin is saying the GT-R situation is analogous.

I know Colin is not being malicious or superior, he is simply saying loud and clear. BUYER BEWARE. HERE BE DRAGONS. BE CAREFUL. AND LOOK BEFORE WE LEAP. QUESTION NISSAN's MOTIVES. Ok, and also poping back at those that jhad a pop at him as far as I can read. Charles started the name calling, iirc.

To parapharase J.C.:

"I’m sorry, but having a GT-R on the drive and not tracking it is a bit like having Keira Knightley in your bed and sleeping on the couch. If you’ve got even half a scrotum it’s not going to happen.” :chuckle:


----------



## R35 SPECIALIST (Feb 23, 2009)

This has got redic 

I went to work today gathered as much info as i could to try to help you
I have come on here tonight and read all this, i am very disapointed i was going out of my way to try to help but just forget it
I will leave it up to your HPCs they can tell you 
There are new training dates for the technicians at the start of next month regarding all the servicing questions and warranty issues so you can just wait till then i am not getting involved in slagging matches like this its just pathetic
Oh and another thing GTR EATER i see no point to your getting involved in this customers are frustrated enough without all this arguments

So i must apoligise but i am not going to say anything now its just not worth getting accused of being a fraud which i most defenetly am not


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

*Promises, promises...*



R35 SPECIALIST said:


> This has got redic
> 
> I went to work today gathered as much info as i could to try to help you
> I have come on here tonight and read all this, i am very disapointed i was going out of my way to try to help but just forget it
> ...


That's a real pity you feel that way. You chose to make a provacative post on here and said you would put matters straight. You still have that opportunity to debunk all the so-called guff we have collated. 

Remember, each and everyone of us listed on here is paying around £60 000 of our hard-earned for our GT-R and we have information from the USDM and David Yu speaking to Simon C. (Nissan Marketing Europe - Sports Cars) saying this car is going to cost a bomb to track even occasionally and the warranty terms are almost impossible to comply with, given the existing norms in the sports car market.

It is, of course up to you. I can respect that. :thumbsup:


----------



## BT52 (Mar 14, 2005)

I would say that although I am disillusioned with Nissan's logic over the VDC issue that the dealers themselves are excellent and will try as much as possible to help keep people informed. Rather than listen to people on the forum, myself included, why not just call your friendly neighborhood Nissan dealer and ask them directly, they know what they are talking about.

I really wish I could have just accepted things as they are, but I have a fundamental problem with the principles involved with these issues and that would have constantly bugged me. However, I'm a bit odd.


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

*Simon says...*



BT52 said:


> I would say that although I am disillusioned with Nissan's logic over the VDC issue that the dealers themselves are excellent and will try as much as possible to help keep people informed. Rather than listen to people on the forum, myself included, why not just call your friendly neighborhood Nissan dealer and ask them directly, they know what they are talking about.
> 
> I really wish I could have just accepted things as they are, but I have a fundamental problem with the principles involved with these issues and that would have constantly bugged me. However, I'm a bit odd.


I only want Nissan to state categorically that there is not a problem with the engineering integrity of the GT-R and that simple circuit driving is just not a duarability issue for any component. Also that they fully back the integrity of their product by the benefit of their 3 year 60 000 mile warranty. Ordinary rates of wear and tear for actual use, happily excluded. The warranty is after all the only financially tangible benefit of buying a New Car. That and the peace of mind it confers.

I'd've bought an import a year ago if this information hadn't been omitted by Nissan a year ago. Simon C. says Nissan have a global policy, and JDM and USDM certainly seem to have identical T&Cs. Thus, Nissan avoided discussing these issues upfront. This is not an open an honest. It is not even Fair trading as the law requires.

However, Nissan knows that it is expensive and labourious for us to obtain justice through the courts and appears to have a strategy of placing plenty of obstacles in our path to frustrate all but the most determined buyer.

Trouble is, the car is ace. Waited far too long to walk away and not to buy, even though the warranty terms are very poor.

As EvoVI says, law requires fit for purpose and reasonable durability. So if I end up having big bang expensive failures and unreasonable warranty denials, rest assured I shall sue.

Nissan still might come good. I do live in hope of turning a frown upside down! :clap: But, Simon says (reportedly categorically) the global policy is global. No changes for the EU consumer laws.

One point I must firmly refute is the reported misrepresentation by Nissan that other manufacturers like Porsche and BMW "do not warranty cars after undertaking track days". This is not true. They do. They simply excluded competitive racing and time trials.

Porsche New Car Warranty
BMW New Car Warranty

There are no specific exclusions regarding circuit driving track days nor onerous inspection and service interval conditions to reinstate a lost warranty after circuit driving. Any claims by Nissan that what they are doing is normal for sports car manufacturers is simply untrue and misleading.

N.B. Basic contract law. In a standard form contract, the exclusion terms relied upon must be specific not generic to be enforceable, i.e. terms like "included but not limited to" are small print guff, they are generic and unenforceable, unless you get a magistrate that doesn't understand the law that is. Highly probable as they are lay persons and more use to dealing with ASBOs and Disturbing the Queen's Peace charges ! Doh! 

Just my humble opinion, don' t rely on it. Always seek professional legal advice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrappy (Sep 22, 2003)

guys guys guys. Lets chill the hell out. The specialist has come on in good will. I asked him a few questions bothering me unique to my circumstance via PM and he replied and helped. Give the guy a chance and lets just all chill. And i thought the women were the bitchy ones lol !


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

*Gone with the wind.*



Scrappy said:


> guys guys guys. Lets chill the hell out. The specialist has come on in good will. I asked him a few questions bothering me unique to my circumstance via PM and he replied and helped. Give the guy a chance and lets just all chill. And i thought the women were the bitchy ones lol !


WTF? He's almost as bad as Colin! It's a close-run thing spelling, punctuation and grammar-wise! 

From my point of view, all he's done is turn up here and slag all us customers off. Seems to think he's special and deserves us keeping him in a well paid job during a major recession. He's the one behaving pathetically, in my considered opinion. He makes out he's doing us a great favour, but produces nothing of use whatsoever. That kind of "help" is not help at all. He wants to mind his Ps and Qs.

I suspect GT-R sales make an important component of projected cashflow, sales and profit for most HPCs books this year, given the dire circumstances of the new and "previously owned" retail car markets.

Nissan and the HPCs need us as much as we need them. Some mutual respect would be a good thing. Nissan can start with the olive leaf. Or gifta! :thumbsup:

OK. I shall let it lie. PEACE and GOODWILL to all! :smokin:


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

gtr eater said:


> school teacher that says it all


You won't be here for very long with an attitude like yours.


----------



## sjc (Mar 18, 2008)

Aerodramatics said:


> I didn't. Colin found it himself. He has a mate with a tuned R33 and came looking. He's his own man. Still nowhere does anyone actually take him up on the valid points he makes. I don't read Col's posts as slagging the car off (he says he thinks it's fab). Colin is slagging off Nissan for treating us with contempt. We *are* putting up with it, and so far only 25 out about 182 buyers on this forum have the gumption to publically say they are not standing for it. But we 25 are still to do owt. I fear Nissan shall laugh off the 25 or so of us and we may well prove to be the fools you say were not.  I hope you are proven correct.
> 
> Coln's post are valid. He points out that no-one elsewhere in life in any other comparably expensive and profitable transaction for someone else do they have the cheek to force such onerous, one-sided Unfair terms on us, nor would we meekly accept it. No other serious sports car manufacturer treats its enthusiast customers so badly. :runaway: Any one who beleives Nissan are losing money on GT-Rs is sadly mistaken, imho. The mark-up margins from the factory are undoubtably eye-wateringly large.
> 
> ...


All valid, but we simply didnt need someone else in their first post telling us/ repeating to us the exact same thing that's been done to death did we? In fact your post above is in danger of doing it. Every single point where Nissan are talking bollox I've put to my HPC, and I've cancelled like BT52, so I'm hardly just taking it up the arse am I? Admittedly I re-instated the order , but it's quite likely it won't be permanent,not only for the above issues , but I see the cars reputation being irrepairably damaged.

A couple of things:
R 35 Specialist,thanks for your offer of help on behalf of us, I feel maybe you was surprised by the amount of knowledge on here and it wasn't all American bollox. Most of what we now know is/has been confirmed by our HPCs, hence disbelief in some quarters about what Nissan are doing.I'm sure everyone would appreciate if you still kept a lookout for us,unfortunately don't be surprised if whatever you put on here someone shouts "heard it!"

Gtreater. If you're not on a constant wind up (which on first impressions you must admit it appears you are)then I'm happy to retract my comments.In the meanwhile, lets all endeavour to keep the insults away from the keyboard,we can leave that for phoneys,plastic hardmen and facebook,and we'll all get along. 
You Spaz! ..Thats a joke O.K ?.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Carlos Ghosn (Feb 25, 2009)

*Dear GTR enthusiats and Racing wannabes,*

I have decided, on the request from the venerable webmaster of this board, Cem Blowdog, to comment on this thread and rectifiy some of the statements that have been made here.

First of all I want to say that I have promoted Blowdog to the post of vice president of Porsche, a company that Nissan owns since the good old days of Datsun and tries to reform desperately, since 30 years, in order to let them build a faster car then the GTR. 

Second, I can't answer all questions that have been posted about the R35 GTR on here, as I have to meet Taro Aso tonight for a stimulous injection, . .it's better then plastic surgery.
*
1)What is the best exterior colour?*
There is only one colour! We thought, as anyway every customer will loose the ability to see colours, after the first test drive, we only need one . . every thing else is a fanboy waffle. (By the way Ritas waffles are marvelous . .) let me ad an eye blink for this occasion:

*2)How many people can you fit in a GTR?*
This is a bit mathematic, so stay with me:

Japanese = 12,4 adults
Aussis = 1,5 adults (the handbreak is nomore accessible)
GTROC members = 0,6 adults (sorry we tried to get some room inside, but the car needed a steeringwheel)

*3)Official Euro Spec (was it ever released?)*

I just know Euro-Beat and that were the good old days:










*4)What happen to nagtroc.org?*
They now can be found under narcotics.com

*5)Will using Lauch Control void warranty*
It's not launch control, but lunch control . . and the warranty will only be voided, if Nissan Road Assistance needs a crane to get your fat a$$ out of that god damn car?

*6)What is the warranty position if a car is Launched with VDC off and suffers damage as above?*
The *V*iagra *D*onation *C*enter's position is, that there can be damage if you launch yourself everday during lunch time for a priode of 2 years.

*7)I would be happier still if driving with VDC off did not invalidate the warranty, perhaps as you say this is an "invented" issue and we will be fine? Again would be nice to have it confirmed?*
The Viagra Donation Center stays spiritually with you all the time . . for the warranty just read the note "EXPIRES in XXXX" on the package.

*8)Foot on brake, floor the gas pedal, revs rise to 3500? Foot off the brake and off we go... So presuamably no warranty issues whatever happens?*
How many feets do you have . . . . ? 10?

*9)Will there or won't there be a need for pre- and post- track day inspections?*
I take crack for 30years now, and I never did an inspection.

*10)......but the japs have been very secret about everything even to there own staff .........*
I allready said it many times: Bomb them to hell, if you are gentle with them, they are going to stab a knief in your neck, at the first occasion you turn around . . . (hence why there a little holes in te GTR seats.)

Now my little sheeps,
please excuse me, Rita is ready for diner and I don't want to miss my orange squash and nutella waffles.

Please support us by buying the crappy Almeras, Primeras and Notes we have especialy produced with our souless engineers, for your crappy markets.

By the way the Primera had allways 1000HP, you just needed to find the LC boutton in the A/C unit.


*Yours ever,

Carlos Ghosn.​*


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

Aerodramatics said:


> I only want Nissan to state categorically that there is not a problem with the engineering integrity of the GT-R and that simple circuit driving is just not a duarability issue for any component. Also that they fully back the integrity of their product by the benefit of their 3 year 60 000 mile warranty. Ordinary rates of wear and tear for actual use, happily excluded. The warranty is after all the only financially tangible benefit of buying a New Car. That and the peace of mind it confers.
> 
> I'd've bought an import a year ago if this information hadn't been omitted by Nissan a year ago. Simon C. says Nissan have a global policy, and JDM and USDM certainly seem to have identical T&Cs. Thus, Nissan avoided discussing these issues upfront. This is not an open an honest. It is not even Fair trading as the law requires.


This is exactly how I feel, well put. What's the point in taking us out to Silverstone/'Ring; switching controls on & off; saying the cars have been abused beyond belief with no issues & then indicating that we can't to the same when we receive our own cars - I'm really getting closer to canceling my order as I'm not sure what I'm actually buying, as the info from the HPCs is so scarce. My car is allegedly here in 5-6 weeks, but the HPC can’t tell me what the routine servicing, trackday checks, warranty will be:runaway:


----------



## Jon Wan (Aug 11, 2008)

Wow. Nissan may need to get rid of VDC-off mode from GT-R UK to prevent owner from worry about the seriously void of the warranty problem. I don't think it is necessary to use VDC-off when stuck in mud or snow, may be a new VDC mode that not void the warranty.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Well said,Carlos:clap:


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

*Circuit Thoughts and USDM Warranty*



sjc said:


> All valid, but we simply didnt need someone else in their first post telling us/ repeating to us the exact same thing that's been done to death did we? In fact your post above is in danger of doing it. Every single point where Nissan are talking bollox I've put to my HPC, and I've cancelled like BT52, so I'm hardly just taking it up the arse am I? Admittedly I re-instated the order , but it's quite likely it won't be permanent,not only for the above issues , but I see the cars reputation being irrepairably damaged.


Yes. Very true. The car's reputation is a hard one to call. It does what it says on the tin and from NAGTROC is surviving it's first 9 months quite well. Although a lot of the US owners seem to mod their cars from day one. Firstly exhaust, then power. So presumable they invalidate their mechanical warranty and accept that. 2nd and 3rd year of ownership going into the 4th is when the warranty is likely to be of most value. The first year it's likely to be minor trim issues.

I don't really understand Nissan's hang-up about circuit driving. At the end of the day, without race competition or time trials, a track is simply a derestricted toll road, no more, no less. Given how the Skyline guys use their cars in Japan and the UK, some circuit driving is inevitable in the use spectra of a GT-R and an obvious user requirement.

Looking at the 2009 USDM owners manual the HPC service interval on Schedule 1 (the harder driving schedule) is:


 Oil and air filter change every 6000 miles, 
Transmission and differential oil changes are lifed to every 18 000 miles
Engine coolant every 24 000 miles
Brake fluids and spark plugs to 60 000 miles
 Consumables, e.g. tyres, brake pads and rotors, on an inspection basis depending on wear

I think there is also an EU rumour of a 10 000 mile service interval. But given JDM amd USDM are the same and the announced global policy, a different one for the EUDM doesn't make sense really.

Now, iirc, also in the USDM warranty the shortened service interval essentially birngs forward either the next scheduled service and stipulates said inspections and servicing must occur within 1500 miles of the track event that triggered them.

In the end, we can work with the onerous inspection schedule. To our extreme cost. And sit out of warranty of a derestricted toll road, but not out-of statutory rights to have a car that is fit for purpose and reasonably durable for that purpose.

Obviously not impressed with the requirement to change synthetic fluids at such short cycles, when BMW can offer lifetime synthetic fluids. This seems motivated by cash generation not engineering requirement. For comparison, before the lifetime fluids policy, the M5 SMG recommended gearbox and diff. oil change interval was every 36 000 miles I beleive. It does seem we are being milked for cash in the instance of changing synthetic fluids. Very much so, if we track her. Without the benefit of simple and cheap lab tests which verify when a oil change is genuinely necessary.

Of course, when Nissan do deign to let us know servicing costs (if not never), we can put an accurate cost to their policv. At the mo, it is RoM costed. And eye-watering expense in the event of inconvenient in the event of circuit driving. The Uprated for Europe thread refers to our long list of unaddressed questions.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Jesus this thread was 3 pages long yesterday, now look at it

Shall we just all be patient and wait and see what Nissan "Offically" tells us?, then we can all decide to cancel or stick when that happens, if they have breached anything we will all be entitled to a refund of our deposits


----------



## BT52 (Mar 14, 2005)

duka said:


> This is exactly how I feel, well put. What's the point in taking us out to Silverstone/'Ring; switching controls on & off; saying the cars have been abused beyond belief with no issues & then indicating that we can't to the same when we receive our own cars - I'm really getting closer to canceling my order as I'm not sure what I'm actually buying, as the info from the HPCs is so scarce. My car is allegedly here in 5-6 weeks, but the HPC can’t tell me what the routine servicing, trackday checks, warranty will be:runaway:


But the point is that, although I totally agree with you both, all you have to do is contact the dealer to find out if you will get what you want or not. If not happy then just walk away as I suspect the chances of getting any policy changes now are zero.

The advantage of ordering early before all these issues become clear (ie the lower list price compared to now) is no longer really worth it because the current economy means that these cars WILL depreciate after all. So you may as well cancel, see what happens as things become clear when cars are delivered, and if you decide you can live with the terms and conditions of ownership at that point then buy a low mileage one then and save some cash as well.


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Mr R35 Specialist, don't go, but can I suggest a different approach?

Have a scan through the posts on the Forum, identify the Top 10 items of rubbish, as you call them. Then start a new thread, this one is trashed, list the items and your Specialist view as an Answer.

Try where possible in the answer to qualify it with whether it's an official Nissan position or your opinion based on the best information you have.

I think you will find that this approach would be well received. Of course the thread could still degenerate into the mess that this one is, but what else have we to do while we wait in this information vacuum?


Rich


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

*If you don't ask, you don't get.*



BT52 said:


> But the point is that, although I totally agree with you both, all you have to do is contact the dealer to find out if you will get what you want or not. If not happy then just walk away as I suspect the chances of getting any policy changes now are zero.
> 
> The advantage of ordering early before all these issues become clear (ie the lower list price compared to now) is no longer really worth it because the current economy means that these cars WILL depreciate after all. So you may as well cancel, see what happens as things become clear when cars are delivered, and if you decide you can live with the terms and conditions of ownership at that point then buy a low mileage one then and save some cash as well.


Ok, I shall ask Phil and Dave at Marshalls. They may have some more accurate info for us. If not, I shall ask them to price-up the USDM schedule 1 services with their 350Z prices, as an lower end cost indicator.


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

What shame this thread got trashed... Where is Mr Fuggles to comment too ?


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

*Good suggestion*



Rich-GT said:


> Mr R35 Specialist, don't go, but can I suggest a different approach?
> 
> Have a scan through the posts on the Forum, identify the Top 10 items of rubbish, as you call them. Then start a new thread, this one is trashed, list the items and your Specialist view as an Answer.
> 
> ...


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

Why can't we just agree on the main questions and direct them through an official channel, via Fuggles?


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Mark B said:


> Why can't we just agree on the main questions and direct them through an official channel, via Fuggles?


That has already been done - the "difficult" questions have not yet been answered and nor do we have any idea when or if they will be.

Add your name to the other 26 on the other thread as it is anticipated that a collective letter to Nissan UK decisions regarding will be sorted shortly as decisions need information, which we are clearly not receiving.

David


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

*Uprated for Europe thread*



Mark B said:


> Why can't we just agree on the main questions and direct them through an official channel, via Fuggles?


We have. And it is our preferred approach :thumbsup: The thread is here:

uprated-nissan-gt-r-europe

It's going unanswered. I hope the latest tyre supply monopoly issue proves untrue. The sooner these questions are answered in full, the sooner angry customer threads will stop and move on to more happier topics. :clap:

At the mo, with a good chunk of peeps taking delivery in the next 8-12 weeks, it is at the forefront of our minds. :lamer:


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

BT52 said:


> But the point is that, although I totally agree with you both, all you have to do is contact the dealer to find out if you will get what you want or not. If not happy then just walk away as I suspect the chances of getting any policy changes now are zero.


Agreed, whatever the policies are we'll be the last to know (as the the HPC don't seem to know either) and it's now down to waiting till I get something in writing or cancelling now (on the basis of hearsay?) and fighting for the 3.5k deposit.


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

The official channel is fine and working well, with the constraints of "ask a question, wait a while, get an answer". 

However another "opinion" from someone with access to information and a willingness to share it is always welcome. I am very happy for answers to be caveated with, "official position", or "this is my understanding but don't hold me to it". 

It may not be the way to get answers to some "burning issues", but it might be a good route to answers to a lot of other questions?


Rich


----------



## gtr eater (Feb 24, 2009)

R35 SPECIALIST said:


> This has got redic
> 
> I went to work today gathered as much info as i could to try to help you
> I have come on here tonight and read all this, i am very disapointed i was going out of my way to try to help but just forget it
> ...


provocative post


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

*It's run it's course. Let it lie.*

FFS! Let it lie fella! The guys are right to get annoyed with posts like this, mate. Behave. You're sinking to the level of t'uthers who are sniping at you by carrying on the argument. Let it go. It's not worth the hassle. 

The rules here are simple. Useful posts only. Stick to the topic. Argumentative posts are a sticky wicket. You can expected to be flamed for that post. :flame: That's why guys are giving you a hard time.

Enough is enough, isn't it? You've had yer say, and, some actual took yer points on board, but the arguments just upset everyone and detracts from the good points of your posts. So lay off, will ya. Cheers! :lamer: All's well, that ends well. Fingers crossed :thumbsup:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Fuggles is traveling (he has a heavy hitting job) but will be seeing Nissan next week

I thought this thread might get out of hand as there are some unanswered questions but the main point is some people have JDM cars here and the US has and waiting is painful. Add to this some negative wind up posts from "keyboard warriors"

It does not show the R35 community in a good light compared to the older Skyline owners. I know some of you and you are alright but heavy policing by the mods would have been taken badly.


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

*Arguments get us all nowhere - we all agree. Yay!*



yep-right said:


> ok lets stop the cr*p.


Great, you agree to let it lie. 

Blimey, did you really get a 12 point ban, just for that. Ouch. :flame: lesson learnt there, for all! Rough justice but rules is rules :lamer: 

Bull in a china shop, you are  Mod comments are fair comments.


----------



## gtr eater (Feb 24, 2009)

Aerodramatics said:


> Great, you agree to let it lie.
> 
> Blimey, did you really get a 12 point ban, just for that. Ouch. :flame: lesson learnt there, for all! Rough justice but rules is rules :lamer:
> 
> Bull in a china shop, you are  Mod comments are fair comments.


its like getting a asbo lol:thumbsup: feels like i have been speeding


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Registering a second account also gets a ban.


----------



## Kris C (Jan 3, 2005)

R35 SPECIALIST said:


> I have decided to join this forum to try to clear up some of the rubbish that is being spouted from every keyboard in the country and others..
> 
> I am a GTR specialist on the new R35 for Nissan and I cant believe the amount of pure rubbish and speculation getting thrown about on this forum..:



Out of curiosity what are you credentials regarding your specialist status, what dealer do you work for if any and what training have you received?

Sorry if this has been asked and answered i haven’t had a chance to go over the full thread


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

He would be in a fair bit of hot bother if he admits where he works...


----------



## cdp (Jan 1, 2009)

Aerodramatics said:


> I only want Nissan to state categorically that there is not a problem with the engineering integrity of the GT-R and that simple circuit driving is just not a duarability issue for any component. Also that they fully back the integrity of their product by the benefit of their 3 year 60 000 mile warranty. Ordinary rates of wear and tear for actual use, happily excluded. The warranty is after all the only financially tangible benefit of buying a New Car. That and the peace of mind it confers.
> 
> I'd've bought an import a year ago if this information hadn't been omitted by Nissan a year ago. Simon C. says Nissan have a global policy, and JDM and USDM certainly seem to have identical T&Cs. Thus, Nissan avoided discussing these issues upfront. This is not an open an honest. It is not even Fair trading as the law requires.
> 
> ...



hello,

if I read it right, the warranty exclusions of bmw and porsche are the same as those of nissan,
the only difference is that the whole world only talkes about nissan warranty or the lack of it.

there is however a difference,
nissan gives you the opportunity to check your car before and after a track day so the warranty would stay on the car.
because after these checks they will know the damage/wear (if there is any) so you don't have to proof where it comes from (maybe a year later)

if porsche/bmw don't do that and there is a lot of wear (more than average)
they also will not cover it with by warranty
because they are not stupid and they will know that you raced it

bottom line 
nissan just says
track the gtr so much as you like (because that's what it is made of) but give us the opportunity to check and maybe double check it(read mayby more than neccesary)
so they can warn you if problems will acure and when.
it always better to prevent than to heal

Just an other future gtr-owner who's sick of waiting any longer and also a bit frustrated because of the lack of information in the last months


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

i've got a sneaking suspicion that nissan is going thru hell right now. here in japan it's still not clear how they're going to survive. there's hand made SALE signs in nissan dealerships. things are bad and alot of nissan staff are worried about their jobs, and for good reason, because alot of them are going to be fired.

so i think the lack of information can be partly attributed to some poor nissan employees who are going to lose their jobs and struggle to feed their families, so, try and be gracious. not everyone in nissan is a bad guy.


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

*Confounded small print*




cdp said:


> hello,
> if I read it right, the warranty exclusions of bmw and porsche are the same as those of nissan,the only difference is that the whole world only talkes about nissan warranty or the lack of it.


No. I don't think so. In the USDM warranty (and global warranty) Nissan goes on to specifically stipulate the car warranty is set to one side for circuit use and presumably for derestricted roads (autobahn anyone?). Pre-inspection, Post-inspection and all additional servicing, needed or not, are down to the owner and mandated.

The pre-inspection seems little more than a simple fluids check and visual inspection. The main aspect is the apparant mandated requirement to set the wheel aligment to a so-called "performance setting" rather than use the normal road set up, in order to get slightly more performance.

The post-track inspection identifies any faults or failures, and if *any* are found they are entirely down to the owners costs and not warrantied. It does not matter apparantly if the fault is due to a genuine defect covered by statutory rights, the fault *is* disclaimed and shall be denied. Similarly, should VDC be switched off during circuit driving (e.g. for an instructor to demonstrate loss of control and recovery handling techniques without system interference) or road driving then if a fault can be associated with the VDC being off, it is again down to the owner to pay fo repair not Nissan.

Provided we follow these onerous and unusual conditions, that we have excluded warranty work tied into the HPC then Nissan will reinstate the warranty after failed components are replaced.

At least this is my unofficial understanding from the web info in the absence of Nissan info.




cdp said:


> there is however a difference,
> nissan gives you the opportunity to check your car before and after a track day so the warranty would stay on the car. because after these checks they will know the damage/wear (if there is any) so you don't have to proof where it comes from (maybe a year later)
> 
> if porsche/bmw don't do that and there is a lot of wear (more than average)
> they also will not cover it with by warranty because they are not stupid and they will know that you raced it


It is not an opportunity, it is mandatory. 

Circuit driving is *not* racing. The car is a supercar and is also advertised as being suitable for circuit driving, i.e. owners quite reasonably expect the car to be capable of circuit driving without failure, provided consumable items are properly maintained.

Yes, wear and tear costs of consumables and reasonable increased wear on major mechanicals is accepted, however the major mechanicals need to be reasonably durable for a sports car. 



cdp said:


> bottom line
> nissan just says
> track the gtr so much as you like (because that's what it is made of) but give us the opportunity to check and maybe double check it(read mayby more than neccesary)
> so they can warn you if problems will acure and when.
> it always better to prevent than to heal


This is the big question! Is the complicated rule book because Nissan know the car is not up to the public durabiity claims they have made and they wish to pass the burden of failure costs onto the buyers? Are Nissan hiding something? It seems so, I hope not. The car could prove to be bullet proof and neither hair nor hide of a claim be seen. If so, I shall be the first to congratulate Nissan on a job well done.

It's a simple question of confidence in the product integrity and providing the customers with that unequivocal confidence too. There's a balance to be made and currently it is stacked heavily in favour of Nissan to the detriment of the customer, imho. My fear, and that of other customers, is that genuine warranty work will be denied by the -track inspection regime and that this is the delibrate intention of Nissan, to move warranty costs onto the customer.



cdp said:


> Just another future gtr-owner who's sick of waiting any longer and also a bit frustrated because of the lack of information in the last months


LOL. Patience is a virtue they say. All good things come to those who wait ! Keep the faith :thumbsup:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Aerodramatics said:


> No. I don't think so. In the USDM warranty (and global warranty) Nissan goes on to specifically stipulate the car warranty is set to one side for circuit use and presumably for derestricted roads (autobahn anyone?). Pre-inspection, Post-inspection and all additional servicing, needed or not, are down to the owner and mandated.




So i would need to do a pre and after inspection when i got on the Autobahn and drive it full throttle.........id say i need a inspection every day


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

If Nissan wanted to enforce their own rules in the extreme, then potentially, yes! They might be able to get out of it. Ordnung muss sein! Nicht wahr? The Ring seems to be certainly excluded ! After all, Nissan make all the rules here.

Bye-bye warranty, hello daft argument at the HPC and expensive repair bills if something big gives up. It'd be good to know how a fault would be handled by HPCs. Is the policy customer friendly, to use the warranty to support customers when something goes wrong and help get them back on the road asap or customer hostile, to minimise warranty claims at all costs? I suspect the latter.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Howsie said:


> You won't be here for very long with an attitude like yours.


Q.E.D.


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

tokyogtr said:


> i've got a sneaking suspicion that nissan is going thru hell right now. here in japan it's still not clear how they're going to survive. there's hand made SALE signs in nissan dealerships. things are bad and alot of nissan staff are worried about their jobs, and for good reason, because alot of them are going to be fired.
> 
> so i think the lack of information can be partly attributed to some poor nissan employees who are going to lose their jobs and struggle to feed their families, so, try and be gracious. not everyone in nissan is a bad guy.


If one of those employees is having a bad day, they are hand building the engines :nervous:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> If one of those employees is having a bad day, they are hand building the engines :nervous:


glad i got mine last year in the happy times 

I'm just teasing they all have to be tested before they get fitted


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> glad i got mine last year in the happy times
> 
> I'm just teasing they all have to be tested before they get fitted


Yeh, but who tests the testers......!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

It's a nice afternoon here ,the roads are dry ,I'm off for a drive after reading all this ,traction control off today I rekon


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

A fine idea. Beautiful day, indeed it is. Enjoy. Can't wait, must wait to be in the same lucky position!


----------



## sjc (Mar 18, 2008)

stealth said:


> It's a nice afternoon here ,the roads are dry ,I'm off for a drive after reading all this ,traction control off today I rekon


Yep, did a similar thing on saturday,had cracking 240 mile round trip in lovely weather, in a car running to prefection, with neighbour to drive a Gallardo, 360, GT3 Sti rally spec etc on a fathers day pressie from last year.Neighbour was absolutely blown away by one of the cars...................... 
My M400! Can't shut up about it, and upset his wife in the evening by confessing to it! Could have saved her a fortune by him having a spin round the block in mine. Have to say though, he was right, it felt in a different league in performance, grip and balance, just one of those drives where everything gelled. God, gonna be a tough tough day when it goes.


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

*Carlos we miss you, Carlos we do!*



Carlos Ghosn said:


> *Dear GTR enthusiats and Racing wannabes,*
> 
> ...I have decided, on the request from the venerable webmaster of this board, Cem Blowdog, to comment on this thread and rectifiy some of the statements that have been made here.
> ...
> ...


Fantastic! The CEO of Nissan actually posting on the GTROC forum. :bowdown1:

Please share more of your unique wisdom, o' noble one! :bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

Carlos Ghosn said:


> *Dear GTR enthusiats and Racing wannabes,*
> 
> I have decided, on the request from the venerable webmaster of this board, Cem Blowdog, to comment on this thread and rectifiy some of the statements that have been made here.
> 
> ...


----------



## CharlieBrown (Jan 27, 2008)

*Que?*

Wow! Some heated posting on here!

I hope R35 Specialist is still reading & reiterating what he's reading. 
I've not been on the forums since i sold my R34, a friend i made at the Silverstone GTR day told me of all the fuss. 

I too have an order placed for a GTR rather than importing solely because of the 3 year warranty! 

I gotta say i'm with Aerodramatics & we need the official facts quickly to restore faith. 

I will play & turn off whatever i like, i cannot see it viable for me to take my car for a pre & post 'health check' when i want to track the car or at least not where i'm buying it from....it's too far. Unless of course they pay & transport it there & back.

So the way i see it & i may be wrong, all Nissans efforts in trying to re-direct all the old Skyline enthusiasts money from tuning/servicing back to Nissan service centres and stopping imports by way of no 'global warranty' will become wasted. 

In some ways i'm glad because if my warranty becomes invalid i'll happilly pay my old garage Abbey to do the work, the HPC will only see the car if Abbey can't deal with an issue.
The losers will be the HPC and Nissans reputation.


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

You are bob-on. Wish I'd bought an import fo £40K ESVA'd last Spring.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

but then you would have had to pay 10% import duty + 17.5% VAT

only the very early ones got a bargain


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

*"Your modern entrepreneur is constantly gazing into the crystal ball of opportunity.*



Robbie J said:


> but then you would have had to pay 10% import duty + 17.5% VAT
> 
> only the very early ones got a bargain


Ok, wish I'd got a bargin then! :wavey:

Look at that, the price is the same and so's the warranty cover but you had one a year sooner and no annoying wait. Shrewd move! :bowdown1:


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

LOL re warranty


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

...and, in all fairness, Nissan still might come good. :clap:

I shall give them the benefit of the doubt and consider them innocent until proven guilty :chuckle:

When we finally have the official UK info, we can decide what course of action is best. :thumbsup:


----------

